# Backhoe or Loader



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Which do you guys think is better for pushing snow. A backhoe or payloader. I have the oportunity to bid on a good size warehouse. If i can get the contract, I was thinking about buying a backhoe. But somebody told me that if you are doing a bigger place then you want to get a 3 yard payloader. Just wondering everybody's opinion.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

wheel loader by a long shot!!!!

we don't load our dump trucks with a back-hoe but a wheel loader is not a good choice for digging a trench


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;483057 said:


> wheel loader by a long shot!!!!
> 
> we don't load our dump trucks with a back-hoe but a wheel loader is not a good choice for digging a trench


I agree the wheel loader is much better but for the place you want to do the backhoe will be just fine. Go with a steel trip box if you can. Semi's really pack the snow down ans rubber has a hard time scrapping it off.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Wheel loader. More weight, can handle a bigger pusher.

Get a hoe if a loader isn't available.

Peterbilt


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

wheel loader by a long shot.


----------



## wishin4snoww (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm in the same boat looking at a 2 yd loader 18,000 lbs 4x4 would be used for snow only but dont think it will push the 12ft box very well.


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

For a parking lot I would say the loader and a pusher, but on private roads, long driveways, the backhoe is nice cuz it has the built in tow truck!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

if i had the chance id get the back hoe and just get a pusher or something for it. because then come summer i have a loader and back hoe all in one


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Loader, more weight and more torque. When it comes to heavy equipment, HP doesn't matter as much as the previous 2 items. Loader will outpush a backhoe any and every day. 

How big of a lot? 10 acres? 2 acres? 

How far do you have to push the snow? 

All to one area?

Will you have to load or stack any snow eventually? 

You're in Syracuse, lake effect country, so if this lot is of any size, a loader is the best (and only IMO) option. 

wishin4snoww, why would a 18K# machine not push a 12' pusher box?


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Well the whole property size is something like 23 acres and the building is 270,000 sq. ft. I am not sure of the exact lot size but I beleive it is about 4-5 acres. The snow doesn't have to be pushed down the entire building, just to the back of the property(shorter runs). We ususally get about 30 plowable events a year in the 3-6 inch range. I don't know about stacking snow as these people are just buying the property.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Id go with the loader, with a backhoe when youre pushin snow it only wants to straight and will not turn at all until you pick your pusher and lose the load. Around here everyone uses a 950-966 size loader with 14 footers for the lots.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

pwrstroke6john;485192 said:


> Id go with the loader, with a backhoe when youre pushin snow it only wants to straight and will not turn at all until you pick your pusher and lose the load. Around here everyone uses a 950-966 size loader with 14 footers for the lots.


Wow thats a small box for a 950. With a nice loader like that i would be using a 18 or 20' box. Now thats pushing some snow.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

wishin4snoww;483226 said:


> I'm in the same boat looking at a 2 yd loader 18,000 lbs 4x4 would be used for snow only but dont think it will push the 12ft box very well.


I have a 12' box on a junky JCB 212 and it pushes great. Im not a specialist on boxes but i would think you could put a 16' on that thing


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Superior L & L;485782 said:


> Wow thats a small box for a 950. With a nice loader like that i would be using a 18 or 20' box. Now thats pushing some snow.


18-20ft boxes are only good for certain sites. 14-16 ft can be used in almost all applications. A 20 ft pusher will also leave a lot of snow if the parking lot is not level. JMO


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

Well if you need a back hoe in the off season why not buy it and use that and then rent or lease a loader for the winter and have both on site or use the back hoe for other lots?
Just an idea


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

JD Dave;485829 said:


> 18-20ft boxes are only good for certain sites. 14-16 ft can be used in almost all applications. A 20 ft pusher will also leave a lot of snow if the parking lot is not level. JMO


 up here they make all the parking lots rolling hills, so a 20 would leave alot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Shoot, we were running a 16' on a 938 last year until he traded UP to a new 544J. 

Unless you have a lot of small areas where a 16' won't fit, you're wasting time and money with that small of a pusher on that size loader. 

Course, there is an idiot running a 12' backhoe model on a 950 by me. Not sure why, looks ridiculous.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a 10' on my backhoe. It pushes great, would rather it be a 12' though. If you are the contract holder I would buy the biggest machine that you can afford. If you are subcontracted (like me), I get paid by the hour, so buying a bigger machine to get the job done quicker will lose me money. I also have the ability to travel down the road to different lots, with anything over 12' you are going to need a truck and trailer for the pusher for traveling. 

Toyman


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

toyman;492119 said:


> I have a 10' on my backhoe. It pushes great, would rather it be a 12' though. If you are the contract holder I would buy the biggest machine that you can afford. If you are subcontracted (like me), I get paid by the hour, so buying a bigger machine to get the job done quicker will lose me money. I also have the ability to travel down the road to different lots, with anything over 12' you are going to need a truck and trailer for the pusher for traveling.
> 
> Toyman


We run our 16s down the road, but only for big storms & after 10pm. Mostly if we have a place that needs a 16 we will have one on site and just keep it there.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

do all boxes have rubber edges?


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Jay brown;492399 said:


> do all boxes have rubber edges?


No, some have steel, others a steel trip edge.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Jay brown;492399 said:


> do all boxes have rubber edges?





Little Jon;492486 said:


> No, some have steel, others a steel trip edge.


Is one type better for a loader, and a different type better for a hoe? (in regards to not damaging the equipment)


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

JMO, but if you plan on using the machine during the rest of the year then get the backhoe. A loader is great for snow but you're not going to use it nearly as much as you would a backhoe during the spring/summer/fall months. Again JMO. I personally would go with a CAT 420 or 430 series 4x4...........


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

IMAGE;492626 said:


> Is one type better for a loader, and a different type better for a hoe? (in regards to not damaging the equipment)


A loader box is better for a loader & a hoe box is better for a hoe. Loader boxes typicaly have larger sidebords allowing for more snow, and hoes slightly smaller. As far as cutting edges, it doesnt matter to much to the machine. Steel will cut through hard pack better than rubber, and rubber will form to the grooves in surfaces better. It all depends on what you need to do, we have like 9 boxes total, and all are rubber. If I had things my way we would add a protech switchblade to the arsonal so we would have atleast one steel edge.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Little Jon;492754 said:


> A loader box is better for a loader & a hoe box is better for a hoe. Loader boxes typicaly have larger sidebords allowing for more snow, and hoes slightly smaller. As far as cutting edges, it doesnt matter to much to the machine. Steel will cut through hard pack better than rubber, and rubber will form to the grooves in surfaces better. It all depends on what you need to do, we have like 9 boxes total, and all are rubber. If I had things my way we would add a protech switchblade to the arsonal so we would have atleast one steel edge.


Thanks :salute:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

IMAGE;492626 said:


> Is one type better for a loader, and a different type better for a hoe? (in regards to not damaging the equipment)


Both work well on both but if your buying new get the steel edge trip. They are worth every penny and work better in every situation, except maybe slush. But even then it's debatable. Your shoes on your end plates last as long as your cutting edge with steel and you never have to worry about adjusting the rubber. Once we tried a steel one, the rubber ones had to go. The rubber ones would leave too much snow when hard packed and most of our contracts are salt included, so the steel edges pay for themselves very quickly. JMO


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

I am going to upgrade to a steel edge pusher next year. I have been doing some research on it. My rubber edge works good most of the time, but the steel trip edge is a go over it once and move on unit. 

I run my loader down the road during the day so I need to staysome what close to normal width, I'm actually thinking of getting a 14' wide that collapses to 8' Pro Tech make a nice looking unit. 

Toyman


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

My opinion after 20 yrs. plowing- LOADER ! 

1. Bigger, heavier = more snow pushing in front of it.
2. Better turning radius (without having to stomp on a turning brake)
3. Really great visibility, safer and less FATIGUE!
4. The buckets, lift arms etc. are uaually at least twice as strong as those on backhoes.
5. Backhoes hate downforce, too much weight behind rear axle (gotta steer w/brakes).
6. Even older loaders have the controls placed comfortably. Older backhoes sometimes 
have the forward facing controls in less than easy reach. 20 hours of that sucks.

* as previously posted though, loaders really suck at diggin' trenches.

Yea I have a loader so I may be biased. I have rented backhoes though and did notice the differences.

Two cents completed.


----------



## palmador (Jan 27, 2008)

*need help with backoe loader*

hi guys 
I'm looking to buy a backhoe loader i was gonna make a move on a 2006 310sg
with a 8' 14' extendibles blade a lot of operators told me that a backhoe is not the best 
machine to push snow now my question is if a backhoe loader with even size tires like a jcb 4cx or later model 214s is has effective has a loader. If some one can help me 
before I go and buy something thats no good for me.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

palmador;499481 said:


> hi guys
> I'm looking to buy a backhoe loader i was gonna make a move on a 2006 310sg
> with a 8' 14' extendibles blade a lot of operators told me that a backhoe is not the best
> machine to push snow now my question is if a backhoe loader with even size tires like a jcb 4cx or later model 214s is has effective has a loader. If some one can help me
> before I go and buy something thats no good for me.


Tire size doesnt mean a thing when it comes to pushin, weight, and a backhoe just doesnt have the weight that a loader does.


----------

